# crufts



## mother (Feb 6, 2003)

Did anyone hear about the guy who entered his dog at crufts and got 12 months for indecent exposure and cruelty to animals!


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

no.


----------



## mother (Feb 6, 2003)

Did anyone hear about the guy who *entered* his dog at crufts and got 12 months for indecent exposure and cruelty to animals!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2003)

no


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2003)




----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I thought Crufts had gone bust. Last thing I heard they'd sent in the retrievers.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> I thought Crufts had gone bust. Last thing I heard they'd sent in the retrievers.


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Did you hear the one about the guy who entered a marathon, and it took 5 months to pick all the peanuts out from under his foreskin?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

no

(before any of you bastards beat me to it!)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Did you hear the one about the guy who entered a marathon, and it took 5 months to pick all the peanuts out from under his foreskin?


Yes ;D


----------



## rstinton (May 7, 2002)

You're all MAD. :


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

are we talking about shagging doggys??

THAT'S AWFUL AND DISGUSTING.

Bash - Monkey Lover
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------

